# Drain lines in footings?



## Darren Emery (Feb 12, 2013)

Would you require the drain lines to be moved out of the footing?  Sleeved?  Other ideas?Assume: no detail from RDP as to how the lines are to be routed, protected, or supported. Code Section references appreciated!

View attachment 1761


View attachment 1761


/monthly_2013_02/021113110716.jpg.efd9ef7e90f94b654daa0a7acc005421.jpg


----------



## globe trekker (Feb 12, 2013)

Darren,

The IPC DOES require protection of all piping passing through a footing. See Section

305.5 in the IPC. Here we use the 2006 edition!

The RDP should provide a detail for the protection.    FWIW, here we require that

various code sections for the plumbing systems be included on the plans, so that

the contractors cannot say that they did not see it.   Also, on the structural plan

sheets too!     When placing concrete, the various drain lines in your picture should

be fastened in place, with the correct slope, to prevent displacement.      The

placement of concrete has a way of moving things around quite a bit.

.


----------



## ICE (Feb 12, 2013)

I would have a hard time calling that a footing.


----------



## steveray (Feb 12, 2013)

IRC or IP(B)C?   Lots of code sections...from pipes under and adjacent to sleeves to whatever structural....


----------



## steveray (Feb 12, 2013)

P2603.3 Breakage and corrosion.

Pipes passing through or under walls shall be protected from breakage.

P2603.5 Pipes through footings or foundation walls.

Any pipe that passes under a footing or through a foundation wall shall be provided with a relieving arch; or there shall be built into the masonry wall a pipe sleeve two pipe sizes greater than the pipe passing through.

P2604.4 Protection of footings.

Trenching installed parallel to footings shall not extend below the 45-degree (0.79 rad) bearing plane of the bottom edge of a wall or footing (see Figure P2604.4).

R403.1 General.

All exterior walls shall be supported on continuous solid or fully grouted masonry or concrete footings, wood foundations, or other approved structural systems which shall be of sufficient design to accommodate all loads according to Section R301 and to transmit the resulting loads to the soil within the limitations as determined from the character of the soil. Footings shall be supported on undisturbed natural soils or engineered fill.


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 12, 2013)

Greetings,

It's now common practice for pipes in concrete to be protected by wrapping them with bubble wrap or carpet padding where they can't be protected by a sleeve here in Tx. This comes after a lawsuit where the home builder got flagged for it and had a leaking pipe in the concrete. This occurred recently in the DFW area. I don't recall all of the details but it got a lot of attention from the TSBPE.

That said, the install in that pic is pretty lousy IMHO. I would have a hard time passing that even with wrapping or sleeves on the pipe. Why in the heck isn't all of that under the concrete?

BSSTG


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 12, 2013)

Greetings again

Just to clarify. Looking at the pic clearly the IPC would apply and not the IRC unless town homes. Section 305.1 of the 09 reads thusly. What is a mess to me that we are to require sleeving in beams to alleviate stress accoding to 305.4. However that's just about impossible in the application shown in the pic. That's why we've all gone to applying this section for most applications.

305.1 Corrosion. Pipes passing through concrete or cinder walls and floors or other corrosive material shall be protected against external corrosion by a protective sheathing or wrapping or other means that will withstand any reaction from the lime and acid of concrete, cinder or other corrosive material. Sheathing or wrapping shall allow for movement including expansion and contraction of piping. Minimum wall thickness of material shall be 0.025 inch (0.64 mm).

By the way, where are the vents for those water closets?

BSSTG


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 18, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> I would have a hard time calling that a footing.


I would have a hard time calling that plumbing.

BSSTG


----------



## Mark K (Feb 18, 2013)

Rather than worry about protecting the plumbing I would be concerned about protecting the integrity of the foundation.  Check with the engineer on the project if there is one.

The IBC in chapter 18 has more restrictive criteria for trenches than allowed by P2604.4.

I do not believe that the requirements for allowing movement of plumbing going through footings is really necessary and if necessary is effective.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 19, 2013)

on vacation so no books, what about footins shall be placed on undistrubed vddrgin soil or properly compacted sturtrual fill? looks very disturbed to me and sand is not strutal fill to me.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 19, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> on vacation so no books, what about footins shall be placed on undistrubed vddrgin soil or properly compacted sturtrual fill? looks very disturbed to me and sand is not strutal fill to me.


I beg you not to do any inspections while you are on vacation.

Francis


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 20, 2013)

no official inspections I am out of my juristiction, however I see and take photos of many intresting things, and some times I can even type a reasonable sentence.


----------



## pwood (Feb 20, 2013)

friends don't let friends post while on vacation! :mrgreen:


----------

